# BMW 530D (E60) winter wash!



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

This day was sunny day here. However, the sun doesn't rise above the trees here in this time of year. Anyway, just enough light to get decent pictures after a wash. I couldn't almost believe how dirty the car was. The process:
1. AutoGlym Intensive Tar Remover Spray + wash out
2. Turtle Wax Big Orange shampoo wash + sheepskin mitt
3. AutoGlym Super Resin Polish
4. AutoGlym Liquid Hardwax
5. Presta Spray'N Shine quick detail

Sorry many of these pics are quite similar each other, but I just couldn't left anyone out. I already had difficulties to choose these for you! I hope you enjoy!

















































































































































Had some fun :lol: !









Thanks for watching !


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Might just be me but I cant see the pics.

Try photobucket.com


----------



## Barker (Aug 7, 2008)

No pics also .


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Same here, no piccies


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Sorry I try to fix it.

Edit: How about now?


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Great finish and fantastic photos..the black on white is superb....:thumb:

Had to do a double take though...as I couldn't see any footprints - thought how the hell did he do that...??? Then realised its a left hooker and you can just make out some footprints around the back......sneeky huh !!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice job and great pictures :thumb:

Really like the black and white contrast. Great reflectionsof the snow


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Phil1971 said:


> Great finish and fantastic photos..the black on white is superb....:thumb:
> 
> Had to do a double take though...as I couldn't see any footprints - thought how the hell did he do that...??? Then realised its a left hooker and you can just make out some footprints around the back......sneeky huh !!


Haha :lol:!
Thanks buddy!


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

good pics, and great car


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Love the last picture - I wish we had snow.....


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely car, great pics, the snow really shows off the reflections :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning, lovely looking car, and great setting


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Anzafin said:


>


MMMMMmmmmmmm

Doughnuts


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great and what lovely pics :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Brrrrr looks too cold for me there. Tenerife beckons in a few days. Don't like snow.

Lovely car though.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stunning pics of a great looking car, excellent work!

Gary


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

love these cars, trying to convince my dad to get one, how long have you had it. anyway great pics and setting. looks like you had fun at the end there


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

fantastic pictures - looking gooooood!


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Great pics. Wonderful location and top job too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone!

I gave myself a christmas present, a KW Street Comfort coilover set. Now the car is even more fun to drive!



Eddy said:


> love these cars, trying to convince my dad to get one, how long have you had it. anyway great pics and setting. looks like you had fun at the end there


I've had this for 1 year and 8 months. I'm the second owner, it's a 2004 model.
There's 93500kms in the gauge.

I did a full detail this autumn.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Great car and work, hey lovely snow out there, it must be very cold


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I want snow here 

great work


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Anzafin said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I gave myself a christmas present, a KW Street Comfort coilover set.


I was going to ask if Santa'd brought you a new camera.....:thumb::thumb:

Great job you've done there!!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Amazing car and amazing pics, cars always look great against snow IMO


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lovely photos, looks fantastic!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, it looks great. i wish we had that much snow


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Brilliant, looks great against the snow and the backdrop


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Stunning, and so is the car. ahaha. Finland looks great  wow. 
Is that a field or a road or what?


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Stunning, and so is the car. ahaha. Finland looks great  wow.
> Is that a field or a road or what?


Thank you pal!
It's a training field for truck drivers .

We have now some 40cm of snow, so most of it is about to come yet. But there's more in Lapland though. My hometown locates in the middle of Finland.

I am quite pleased too about the pictures .


----------



## Veyron (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.
A marvel of site to take pictures of that great car.
Very good pictures friend.
What temperature when you take those pictures?


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Veyron said:


> Fantastic work.
> A marvel of site to take pictures of that great car.
> Very good pictures friend.
> What temperature when you take those pictures?


THX!

Not very cold, just perfect to hang OUT !
It was about -10°C (14°F).


----------



## Veyron (Oct 8, 2008)

Anzafin said:


> THX!
> 
> Not very cold, just perfect to hang OUT !
> It was about -10°C (14°F).


Gives the sensation of a temperature lower ...........

You have no trouble washing the car at these temperatures? :detailer:

No water is frozen?


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Veyron said:


> Gives the sensation of a temperature lower ...........
> 
> You have no trouble washing the car at these temperatures? :detailer:
> 
> Nose you freeze the water?


I'm lucky I can wash the car in a warm washing hall. Just conscientious drying is needed after and I'm ready to go again.


----------



## Veyron (Oct 8, 2008)

Anzafin said:


> I'm lucky I can wash the car in a warm washing hall. Just conscientious drying is needed after and I'm ready to go again.


I knew there was trick !!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## axl (Mar 12, 2008)

Congratulations, fantastic job and excellent pictures.

I like this car.


----------

